# emerge nvidia-kernel probleme unter vlos 1.1

## buthus

hallo,

beim emergen vom nvidia-kernel bekomme ich den fehler 

```
 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources
```

aber wie bekomme ich einen symlink zu den sourcen hin ? bzw. welche sourcen fehlen mir denn ?

würde mich über hilfe sehr freuen.

danke !

----------

## SinoTech

Ein "emerge gentoo-sources" bringt dir die aktuellen sources auf die Platte (und zwar nach "/usr/src/"). "linux" ist nur ein link in diesem Verzeichniss der auf die aktuellen sources zeigt. Kannst du überprüfen mit :

```

ls -l /usr/src/linux

```

Wenn du nun den nvidia-kernel emerged überprüft er in der Kernelconfig ob verschiedene Module die er braucht installiert sind (Kernel config == "/usr/src/linux/.config"). Nur in deinem Fall findet er die ".config" file anscheinend nicht. Also stimmt bei dir der Link nicht, oder du hast evtl. gerade neue sourcen emerged aber noch nicht konfiguriert. Im zweiten Fall ist es zwar möglich das der link schon existiert, aber die ".config" noch nicht.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## buthus

hallo,

danke erstmal 

also der ls befehl bringt folgendes 

```
root@localhost bin # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root 32 14. Mai 19:13 /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.4.26 -gentoo-r13

```

und ich denke du hast mit dem 2. fall recht. denn als das mit dem nvidia nicht ging habe ich die sourcen emerged. eine .config ist auch in dem /usr/src/linux verzeichniss , die ist aber leer .

was muss ich denn da eintragen ?

eine frage noch zu dem ls , dort oben steht nun "linux-2.4.26 " aber ich habe einen 2.6.9er kernel auf dem system ( laut gkrellm ) kann das sein ?

----------

## SinoTech

 *buthus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> root@localhost bin # ls -l /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

Wird erzeugt wenn du den Kernel konfigurierst. Das geht in dem du in das Verzeichniss wechselst und dort "make menuconfig" eingibst (bzw. "make xconfig")

```

$ cd /usr/src/linux

$ make menuconfig

```

Beim verlassen der Konfiguration werden dann die Einstellungen in der ".config" gespeichert.

 *buthus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eine frage noch zu dem ls , dort oben steht nun "linux-2.4.26 " aber ich habe einen 2.6.9er kernel auf dem system ( laut gkrellm ) kann das sein ?
> 
> 

 

Da in deinem "/usr/src/linux" Verzeichniss die ".config" leer ist, geh ich mal davon aus das du deine alten sourcen (Vom 2.6'er Kenerl) gelöscht hast und einen 2.4'er Kernel emerged hast. Kann das sein ?

Also ich würde einfach noch einmal "emerge gentoo-sources" anwerfen, was dir dann den aktuellen 2.6'er Kernel geben sollte, und dann laut manual den Kernel konfigurieren bzw. konfigurieren lassen (mit genkernel). Je nachdem wieviel Erfahrung du hast.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## buthus

spitze dank dir !

----------

## SinoTech

Bevor ich es vergesse. "gkrellm" kenn ich nicht. Aber die einfachst (und zuverlässigste) Art rauszufinden welchen Kernel du am laufen hast ist folgender Befehl:

```

$ uname -r

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## buthus

hallo,

das ist ja das seltsame hier wird mir angezeigt 

```
2.6.9-vidalinux1

```

ohje es kommt noch schlimmer 

```
root@localhost linux # uname -r

2.6.9-vidalinux1

root@localhost linux # emerge nvidia-kernel

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3 to /

x86

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1.run

x86

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.4.26-gentoo-r13

 * These sources have not yet been compiled.

 * We cannot build against an uncompiled tree.

 * To resolve this, please type the following:

 *

 * # cd /usr/src/linux

 * # make oldconfig

 * # make bzImage modules modules_install

 *

 * Then please try merging this module again.

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3 failed.

!!! Function check_kernel_built, Line 256, Exitcode 0

!!! Kernel sources need compiling first

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

so wie ich das verstehe habe ich mir einen 2.4er kernel bzw. die sourcen davon emerged. ich habe allerdings nur den befehl "emerge gentoo_sources" verwendet. kann es sein das ich "vanilla_sources" nehmen muss ?

----------

## SinoTech

Die "vanilla-sources" sind glaube ich nur die ungepatchten Kernel sources (Korrekt ?). Kannst die natürlich auch nehmen. Ich persönlich bevorzuge die "gentoo-sources". Normalerweise solltest aber auch bei den "gentoo-sources" einen 2.6'er Kernel bekommen ... vorausgesetzt dein Portagetree ist auf dem neusten Stand. Ich geh mal davon aus du hast gerade erst dein System installiert und dazu eine etwas ältere LiveCD benutzt !? Würde erklären weshalb er dir nur einen 2.4'er Kernel geben möchte. Also einfach folgendes ausführen:

```

$ emerge sync

$ emerge -vpt gentoo-sources

```

Die Option "-vpt" zeigt dir an was er intallieren würde, tut es aber nicht. Wenn du mit dem was er dir zeigt einverstanden bist führst den emerge normal durch:

```

$ emerge gentoo-sources

```

Nachdem du die sourcen emerged hast musst du natürlich auch den link (/usr/src/linux") auf die aktuellen sources zeigen lassen:

```

rm /usr/src/linux && ln -s /usr/src/AKTUELLE_SOURCES /usr/src/linux

```

und danach natürlich konfigurieren und compilieren (Sollte aber im Handbuch zu finden sein .. falls nicht -> einfach wieder posten).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## buthus

ok dann werde ich das mal probieren.

du hast übrigends recht, ist gerade neu installiert von der vlos cd , allerdings habe ich direkt danch folgenden befehl ausgeführt 

```
emerge --update --deep world
```

ich dachte das dieser befehl alles auf den neusten stand bringen würde...

na jedenfalls erstmal denke und dann teste ich das mal ( dürfte bei meiner 450 mhz gurke etwas dauern  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## SinoTech

 *buthus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Macht er auch .. aber nur wenn dein Portagetree auf dem neusten Stand ist. Den Tree findest du unter "/usr/portage". Da stehen alle Packete drinn die du mit emerge installieren kannst. Ein "emerge --update --deep world" sieht nach was du installiert hast und ob es dafür eine neuere Version gibt. Vorher musst du allerdings ein "emerge sync" machen, denn erst das bringt dir auch den Portagetree auf den neusten Stand. Ist der Tree noch der alte, kann emerge auch keine neuen Versionen deiner Programme finden. Also ...

```

$ emerge sync

$ emerge world

```

Mach ich einmal pro Woche (SA wenn ich am saufen bin. Dann störts nicht  :Wink:  ).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## buthus

hmm dann muss ich wohl doch mal gentoo installieren ( will es ja schon ewig habs aber nie hinbekommen, auch mit anleitung , schlimm oder ) denn die vlos version is nicht so der bringer 

```
!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default-linux/x86/2005.0

```

aber trotzdem super hilfe ! vielen dank !

EDIT : er zieht jetzt doch den 2.6er kernel  :Very Happy: 

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r8  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1) 36,453 kB

Total size of downloads: 36,453 kB

```

----------

## SinoTech

 *buthus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm dann muss ich wohl doch mal gentoo installieren ( will es ja schon ewig habs aber nie hinbekommen, auch mit anleitung , schlimm oder ) denn die vlos version is nicht so der bringer 
> 
> 

 

Hmm .. Gentoo ? Vlos ? Sorry, "vlos" sagt mir gerade gar nichts. Evtl. eine Gentoo Version die auf irgendeiner Heft-CD war ?

 *buthus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.
> 
> ...

 

Heißt nichts anderes als:

```

$ rm /etc/make.profile && ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0 /etc/make.profile

```

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Und hier noch grad der Link zum Handbuch (Kernel konfiguration und der Krams).

----------

## buthus

oh man bin ich blööd . hab das eben falsch verstanden.

also vlos ist vidalinux http://desktop.vidalinux.com/ ist halt was für so noobs wie mich, die gerne gentoo hätten es aber nciht hinkriegen. denn vlos hat einen grafischen instaler ( anaconda ) und ist im prinzip ein stage 3 system .

ich benutze seit ewigkeiten fedora core , daher habe ich von gentoo leider keine ahnung, obwohl das system sehr gut gefällt . ich muss mich halt mal richtig damit auseinandersetzen. 

nun gut, aber jetzt erstmal die baustelle hier zu ende bringen....

und dann mal schauen, ob auf meinem "richtigen" rechner auch irgendwann mal gentoo werkelt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## buthus

so der neue kernel läuft  :Very Happy: 

```
root@localhost grub # uname -r

2.6.11-gentoo-r8
```

allerdings bekomme ich nun folgenden fehler beim emergen vom vvidia-kernel

```
* Failed Patch: NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1155389.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel/files/1.0.6629/NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1155389.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4/temp/NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1155389.patch-12547.out

```

und ich hab noch ne frage, ich hab den neuen kernel in die grub.conf eingetragen, damit er direkt gebootet wird. das klappt auch soweit, allerdings sagt er mir am anfang das ich wohl die falsche auflösung gewählt hätte ( direkt nach dem grubfenster am anfang ) und dann muss ich ein modus auswählen. aber ich habe in der grub.conf die selben werte genommen wie bei dem alten 2.6.9er kernel....

was kann der fehler sein ?

```
default=0

timeout=10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Vidalinux Desktop OS (2.6.9-vidalinux_r1)

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.9-vidalinux_r1  gentoo=nodevfs udev root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hdc2 vga=0x317 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent

   initrd /initrd-2.6.9-vidalinux_r1.img

default=1

timeout=10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo 2005.0 (2.6.11-gentoo_r8)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r8  gentoo=nodevfs udev root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hdc2 vga=0x317 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent

        initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r8

```

und eine letzte frage, beim booten sieht man ja eine grafik ( ich glaube die nennt sich boot-splash ) also die im hintergrund wofür man auch framebuffer braucht. gibts die von gentoo 2005.0 einzeln , dann würde ich die gegen die vlos austauschen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *buthus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allerdings bekomme ich nun folgenden fehler beim emergen vom vvidia-kernel
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sagt mir leider relativ wenig, aber probier doch einfach einen anderen:

```

$ echo "=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

$ echo "=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r4 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

$ echo "=media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.7167 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

$ emerge nvidia-kernel

```

(Falls das Verzeichniss "/etc/portage" noch nicht existiert -> erstellen)

 *buthus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und ich hab noch ne frage, ich hab den neuen kernel in die grub.conf eingetragen, damit er direkt gebootet wird. das klappt auch soweit, allerdings sagt er mir am anfang das ich wohl die falsche auflösung gewählt hätte ( direkt nach dem grubfenster am anfang ) und dann muss ich ein modus auswählen. aber ich habe in der grub.conf die selben werte genommen wie bei dem alten 2.6.9er kernel....
> 
> was kann der fehler sein ?
> ...

 

Sorry, sagt mir leider gar nichts  :Sad: 

 *buthus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> default=0
> 
> ...

 

Das "initrd" Zeug brauchst ich glaub nur wenn den Kernel mit "genkernel" erstellt hast. Wenn dem so ist, sollte deine "grub.conf" in Ordnung sein. Ansonsten weglassen.

 *buthus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und eine letzte frage, beim booten sieht man ja eine grafik ( ich glaube die nennt sich boot-splash ) also die im hintergrund wofür man auch framebuffer braucht. gibts die von gentoo 2005.0 einzeln , dann würde ich die gegen die vlos austauschen 
> 
> 

 

Jep, ist "bootsplash" bzw. "gensplash". Zweiteres ist soviel ich weiß neuer und sollte benutzt werden. Hier ein Link.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## buthus

nvidia problem bleit leider nach wie vor 

```
* Failed Patch: NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-7167-conftest-koutput-includes.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel/files/1.0.7167/NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-7167-conftest-koutput-includes.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174/temp/NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-7167-conftest-koutput-includes.patch-14490.out

```

für den rest vielen dank das werde ich mal probieren  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SinoTech

Fehlermeldung sagt mir reichlich wenig, aber benutz doch einfach mal die "search" Funktion des Forums hier. Bringt oftmals hilfreiche Ergebnisse  :Smile: 

Und probier mal die "7174" 'er Version des nvidia-kernels. Mit dem hatte ich noch nie probleme gehabt.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## buthus

auch mit 7174 derselbe fehler. aber was mich wundert ist, daß er gar nichts mehr runterlädt. anscheinend probiert er es immer mit der version die ich ganz am anfang geladen habe. kann ich die irgendwie löschen und das ganze nochmal neu emergen ?

----------

## SinoTech

Solltest dir beim installieren von Packeten vorher am besten immer anzeigen lassen was er installieren will:

```

$ emerge -vpt nvidia-kernel

```

Sollte beim "7174" 'er Kernel dann etwa so aussehen:

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Zeigt er dir eine andere Version an, hast du evtl. etwas falsches in deiner "/etc/portage/package.keywords" stehen.

Ausserdem werden die Daten die emerge herunterlädt gespeichert (Unter "/usr/portage/distfiles") und werden deswegen beim zweiten install nicht mehr gesondert heruntergeladen. Kann auch sein das es beim updaten einer Version zur nächsten nur einen kleinen Patch gibt und somit nicht das komplette Packet geladen werden muss (Falls schon eine Version installiert ist).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## amne

 *buthus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also vlos ist vidalinux http://desktop.vidalinux.com/ ist halt was für so noobs wie mich, die gerne gentoo hätten es aber nciht hinkriegen. denn vlos hat einen grafischen instaler ( anaconda ) und ist im prinzip ein stage 3 system .
> 
> 

 

Vidalinux ist eben nicht Gentoo mit einem grafischen Installer. Vidalinux ist eine kommerzielle Linuxdistribution, die - freundlich ausgedrückt - Gentoo umarmt und für den Anwender aufbereitet. Davon haben wir bei Gentoo eigentlich nichts ausser den Supportanfragen für Probleme die wir nicht einmal selbst beeinflussen können. Gerade was Kernelsachen angeht haben die Jungs von Vidalinux ein paar Sachen anders gemacht.

Bitte nicht böse sein, aber ich mache diesen Thread zu, da es hier nicht um Gentoo-support geht.

Support für Vidalinux findest du hier oder hier.

----------

